# Chicago Auto Show, CC in "Urano Grey"



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

The car looked amazing, and it was very similar to the SEMA car many of us have appreciated... It was darker than the SEMA car, but still just an amazing color.

I took photos, but due to the LED flood lighting they had throughout the convention hall, the car looks almost black in my photos. Maybe someone with a better camera and lighting will be able to post a photo...


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Why is this Urano Gray color not an option on the VW site when you build a CC?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Photo by: Uber E


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

Marcpitch said:


> Why is this Urano Gray color not an option on the VW site when you build a CC?


I dont know but the color was amazing.


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the photos cwwiii... mine looked the same, in that the color in the photos are darker than it appeared in person, don't you think?

Here is the sticker for anyone who was interested....
I have the original size photo hosted, click on it once redirected to see it.


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

from the looks of the picture, the urano grey looks very similar to the island grey. How is the color compare to the island grey? What's the difference?


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

FirstCC808 said:


> from the looks of the picture, the urano grey looks very similar to the island grey. How is the color compare to the island grey? What's the difference?


In person, it was more pearl finished than metallic looking (even though it is called Urano Grey Metallic).

It was not as dark as the island grey and not as much metal flake in the paint... it honestly looked a lot like the SEMA car, but a shade darker than these pics:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

The APR SEMA car everyone is talking about not similar in color. Trust me.


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

As I said, a shade darker... not the same.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

It's a great color too. I prefer the APR car's color. 

Off topic: I'd like to paint my car Fahrenheit Yellow or Maybe a Red like some of the B6 Passats. Something to make your CC stand out from the rest.


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> It's a great color too. I prefer the APR car's color.
> 
> Off topic: I'd like to paint my car Fahrenheit Yellow or Maybe a Red like some of the B6 Passats. Something to make your CC stand out from the rest.


We can agree there. The APR color was perfect, IMHO. 
My CC is a 2011, and this new Grey is available on the 2012's. I was slightly pissed that I had not waited a few more months to have a color I would have much preferred.

I have thought of repainting my car as well... I wonder what a decent job would cost... probably several thousand dollars.


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> It's a great color too. I prefer the APR car's color.
> 
> Off topic: I'd like to paint my car Fahrenheit Yellow or Maybe a Red like some of the B6 Passats. Something to make your CC stand out from the rest.


By the way, did you get a shot of the grille? I thought it was different than the standard grille.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

kevin881 said:


> By the way, did you get a shot of the grille? I thought it was different than the standard grille.


I didn't get a shot of the grill. I don't know why though..it may be cause it looked the same but I could be wrong.

As for a good paint job.. Prolly $2k-$4000


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I want that SEMA cars bumper...BAD!


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

cwwiii said:


> As for a good paint job.. Prolly $2k-$4000


If you are doing a color change and want it done right, with at least the jambs painted, it will be way more than that. On a car like this I would do the inside of the trunk and engine bay too. You are looking at a minimum of 5000 and that's cheap. When I painted my Corrado 5 years ago I got quotes from $2K-$5.5K and that was not a color change and didn't include the jambs, etc.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Wait looking at the sticker it says the motor is a TFSI? Like those found in an AUDI? I have a 2010 and its only a TSI engine. The TFSI has valvelift technology which our TSI engines lack. 

Can anyone confirm the 2012 comes with the same motor as Audi A4's ?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

meccausa said:


> Wait looking at the sticker it says the motor is a TFSI? Like those found in an AUDI? I have a 2010 and its only a TSI engine. The TFSI has valvelift technology which our TSI engines lack.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the 2012 comes with the same motor as Audi A4's ?


these folks should be able to confirm that, repost your question perhaps?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5145983-2012-CC-Model-info...../page4


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

my 2012 r line is a tsi motor....


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

how does one nail down the actual paint code of the sema car?


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

boneshop said:


> how does one nail down the actual paint code of the sema car?


Wasn't it the Audi Nimbus Grey colour?

http://www.audiworld.com/news/00/01roadster/desertside4.jpg


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

10CC said:


> Wasn't it the Audi Nimbus Grey colour?
> 
> http://www.audiworld.com/news/00/01roadster/desertside4.jpg


Theres been a lot of speculation about the color. It was either the Nimbus Grey or Lamborghini's Reventon.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

im currently dealing on 2012 rline in urano gray. im not too sure about it but i guess since its last 2012 rline in east coast my choices are kind of limited.
I have question for current urano owners. how hard is this color to maintain?
thx


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

wh1te09gti said:


> im currently dealing on 2012 rline in urano gray. im not too sure about it but i guess since its last 2012 rline in east coast my choices are kind of limited.
> I have question for current urano owners. how hard is this color to maintain?
> thx


really easy. got one for the fiance, and it mantains and cleans up well!

love the color, i wish i would have picked up urano in my r-line...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

1badhare said:


> really easy. got one for the fiance, and it mantains and cleans up well!
> 
> love the color, i wish i would have picked up urano in my r-line...



good, most of my vehicles were/are white and just love how easy to maintain white is. but cant beat darker color shine when clean. im prob taking delivery tomorrow, trading in '10 jetta le little neg equity b/c of the milage /condition but is ok.

$32350 otd with $2500 negative equity on trade i think its decent deal. its 6spd rline


----------

